# [SOLVED] Can't Uninstall Language Packs?



## Makoto0729 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I had a lot of display languages installed, so that the letters would be viewable on my machine and not simply be boxes. I was able to uninstall most of them, but not all. For some reason. Hungarian and Romanian won't uninstall.

There's no error code given, it merely says, "Uninstall failed."

A little link popup to a help thing shows up, and under, "I can't remove a language file," this shows up:



> There are two reasons why this might occur:
> 
> The language you are trying to remove is the system language. The system language is the default language of the user interface. The system language can't be removed.
> 
> To work properly, other languages on your computer require the language you are trying to remove. This is the case with Language Interface Pack (LIP) languages and their parent languages. You must remove the LIP before or at the same time you remove its parent languages.


I don't have any Language Interface Packs for either language installed, as far as I can tell. They're not in Programs and Features, and if I recall, it said to uninstall them from there.

Apparently if one has multiple language packs, it keeps Service Pack 1 from installing correctly; I had many errors when trying to install it earlier, and crashes, and my computer wouldn't even boot. I had to edit the installer xml file in order to even make my computer bootable.

Also, I have no restore points before this. I had some before, but when I attempted to install SP1 before, it deleted all my restore points.

Does anyone have any information as to how to fix this?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Language Packs?*

See if any language packs are listed under Windows Updates uninstall -
START | Control Panel | Windows Updates | View Installed Updates

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Makoto0729 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Language Packs?*

No, it doesn't appear as though they are. Under the "Microsoft Windows" area, all I see are ones labeled update, security update, hotfix, and cumulative update.

There's also one odd one with no description, named "KB958488."

I checked my actual updates I can install as well, and neither of the problem languages seem to be listed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Language Packs?*

Go to Start and in the Search box type *CMD* right click the Command Prompt icon and *Run as Administrato*r. in the Command Prompt type *LPKSETUP *and hit enter.
The KP update is for Dot Net Framework.


----------



## Makoto0729 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Language Packs?*

Despite all the strange things I tried, somehow I forgot the most basic rule of Windows: If it doesn't work, restart. When I logged off my computer and back on, I was suddenly able to uninstall the other languages, simple as that.

Sorry for the trouble, people.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't Uninstall Language Packs?*

Glad all now resolved.

Thanks for posting back to let us know the outcome - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

